# Brewer 44 Constellation ketch



## rossmcdonald (Nov 16, 2009)

We are looking at buying a Brewer Constellation 44 Ketch. We live in Victoria, Australia & most of our sailing will be down here in the Southern Ocean (Bass Strait), across to Tasmania & up the East Coast to Sydney. For the benefit of those who don't know the area, the sea conditions there can be ferocious. For these conditions we feel the size, strength & sail configuration of this boat will be ideal. Can anyone advise how well these boats sail? Do they point up ok? We would hate to buy & then be bitterly disappointed because it sailed like a dog. Our other option is to buy a more modern cruiser/racer for faster & better sailing & hope we don't run into a storm. Any ideas? Thanks, Ross


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Not knowing the boat or your style of sailing (racing/cruising with family etc).
All I can add is to look at the design - bolt on small fin keel and flat stern hull, greater beam aft will need looking after when running in seas.

Most ketches are old schoolish design, CLR behind or near CE. 
If you can send a link to photos or brokers page, I can throw in my limited opinion.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

St Anna said:


> Not knowing the boat or your style of sailing (racing/cruising with family etc).
> All I can add is to look at the design - bolt on small fin keel and flat stern hull, greater beam aft will need looking after when running in seas.
> 
> Most ketches are old schoolish design, CLR behind or near CE.
> If you can send a link to photos or brokers page, I can throw in my limited opinion.


StAnna,
Search Brewer on YachtHub. Two of them, one in Victoria one in Queensland. Typically Brewer. Good solid looking things. Not fast but not slow either I'd guess. Look like they'd keep going when everyone else has gone scuttling of home.

RossMcDonald,
Search Ted Brewer on the net. He will advise you on any of his designs and send you study plans if he has them. Yes he charges a fee but in my opinion its money well spent. Lovely bloke. We used him when we were looking at a Brewer and while we didn't go ahead and buy the old girl I don't regret getting his advice for one second.

Brewer designs are now somewhat old world but the few people I know who have owned one really like them. One Brewer owner , JRD22, is a SailNet member. He and his wife have a Brewer Three Seas Pilot.


----------



## caperata2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

the person looking for consellation 44 ted brewer still looking ?


----------



## caperata2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

rossmcdonald said:


> We are looking at buying a Brewer Constellation 44 Ketch. We live in Victoria, Australia & most of our sailing will be down here in the Southern Ocean (Bass Strait), across to Tasmania & up the East Coast to Sydney. For the benefit of those who don't know the area, the sea conditions there can be ferocious. For these conditions we feel the size, strength & sail configuration of this boat will be ideal. Can anyone advise how well these boats sail? Do they point up ok? We would hate to buy & then be bitterly disappointed because it sailed like a dog. Our other option is to buy a more modern cruiser/racer for faster & better sailing & hope we don't run into a storm. Any ideas? Thanks, Ross


Are you still looking for a consellation 44 ketch?


----------



## rossmcdonald (Nov 16, 2009)

*Brewer 44*

No, we are no longer looking. We decided that as we were both still in the workforce, that we needed something requiring less maintenance. We ended up buying a C & C 36 sloop. Absolutely love her. Still can't get as much time sailing as we had hoped, but working on that. 
Regards, Ross & Cathy


----------

